# new car weird noise



## Altiman08 (Mar 14, 2008)

i got an 08 3.5 se altima. everytime i start it and put it in drive i go about 20 feet and a weird noise and vibration occurs once and never happens again until i shut the car down and start it again etc. 

ANY ideas?? this common?


----------



## Altiman08 (Mar 14, 2008)

wow this site blows. anyone know of a good popular nissan forum site.?


----------



## Cluster (Mar 1, 2008)

you have an 08 3.5 SE and you're comming to a fourm for help?

Here's an idea
Contact the dealership you bought it from and ask them

Just a thought

P.S this is the 2002 - 2006 section


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ya, you might get some help if you posted in the proper forum.


----------



## Altiman08 (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe you tards didnt know that the site had this forum as 2002 and up it just now i guess yesterday put 2007 and up seeing how there are no posts in it. so before you go hating why dont you realize this site is pretty behind in times. not my fault bud


----------



## Cluster (Mar 1, 2008)

Altiman08 said:


> maybe you tards didnt know that the site had this forum as 2002 and up it just now i guess yesterday put 2007 and up seeing how there are no posts in it. so before you go hating why dont you realize this site is pretty behind in times. not my fault bud



WOW 
Someone needs a HUG!!!


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Altiman08 said:


> wow this site blows. anyone know of a good popular nissan forum site.?


You might try Nissanclub.com :fluffy:


----------



## Altiman08 (Mar 14, 2008)

yea cause i see a guy in the thread who has been a member since march 07 and only has 10 posts wow...says alot. thanks i'll check out that site.


----------



## Cluster (Mar 1, 2008)

Altiman08 said:


> yea cause i see a guy in the thread who has been a member since march 07 and only has 10 posts wow...says alot. thanks i'll check out that site.


Good luck with the noise


----------

